# Stupid, stupid girl.



## Amanda

I am so angry with Kayleigh that I can't even bring myself to look at her.:growlmad:

3 years ago she had a police warning. She'd kicked a stone and it had kit a passing car and broke the rear windscreen. So a day in court and the charge was dropped from Criminal Damage with intent to endager life, to just criminal damage and she had an official warning which will stay on her record until she'd 18.

Then about a year ago she had an argument with a girl at school. This girl pushed her, so Kayleigh kit her twice round the head. The girls father (a friend of mine that I have known 30 years, now EX friend!) is a police officer, and the toss-pot got the police involved. Even the headmaster at the school said they should have just had their heads knocked together. But no, Kayleigh ended up getting a final warning.:dohh:

Then yesterday afternoon I had a call from the school. Kayleigh had punched another girl on the nose!! This girl is a serious trouble maker and tries to cause trouble constantly. Kayleigh's friend gave her a black eye last week! Apparantly she's been spreading rumours that Kayleigh is gay and has been coming onto her. Instead of walking away, Kayleigh punched her. So she wasn't allowed back school today or tomorrow, then it's school holidays. But I've just found out that this other girl has had to get the police involved because Kayleigh broke her nose!!!!! :hissy:

I am SO ANGRY I COULD SCREAM. She wants to be a drama teacher, but if she has a conviction for GBH, it'll never happen!

Stupid, stupid, child. Grounded for life.

I'm just waiting for the knock on the door now.


----------



## ~KACI~

Ah sorry about what's happenin,hopefully it will all turn out ok. I'm dreading my 2 growing up! x


----------



## Vickie

:hug: So sorry to hear that Amanda


----------



## sam's mum

Oh no...is she likely to be convicted because of the previous warnings? While I know she shouldn't have hit her, it's so frustrating that this other girl - who sounds like she was bullying her - is just treated as a victim.

I really hope this doesn't stop her from doing what she wants to do with her life. And I'm dreading having to deal with this sort of thing when Sam grows up :shock:

Hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## miel

:hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawwww hunni why cant they keep it in house that girl is clearly jeasouls of kayleigh and she wanted to make kayleegh feel shit about her self coz that girl clearly has issuses with herself its such a shame is there anything she can do ?


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Oh dear... I remember all this from the last time :(


----------



## Wobbles

Doesn't help this but a her age I'd have punched the girl on the nose too! *sorry*!! K is a fiesty lady that was kinda obvious (no offence meant), won't take shit which tbh in todays life isn't too much a bad thing :confused: but needs to rise above those who provoke!

I can't see much happening to her Amanda poss some community hours to hang out with other other teenagers who are also there for a criminal act ...not really a good idea imo & I've been there :blush: I was in out in out of court when I was a teenager I'll have to admit shamefully & mostly for assult (was a messed up kid) but all were mainly group hours (as mentioned) and scares behaviour warnings etc ...however at 16 half I nearly landed in maghaberry prison (Northern Ireland) who on 'special circumstances' back then took in girls as early as 15 I stood in the court room and was handed a sentance I collapsed being held up by a social worker and after care worker ... as ok as I thought I'd take it hearing them words (6 month sentance maghaberry) scared the hell out of me and still brings a lump to my throat now but you know what he paused because to follow he said suspended sentance I think ...on good behaviour ..."get out of my court and NEVER let me see you again" ...He didn't funnily enough! I was lucky!

Dunno if thats worth a read to her!

Heres the prison:
https://www.niprisonservice.gov.uk/index.cfm/area/information/page/maghaberryprison

Lots of info on this site and virtual tours of the bedroom suites!!! 

Does happen adventurely nip in the ass now though because that last scare that kicked me in to touch could have easily been reality!


----------



## Tilly

:hugs:Sorry to hear that Amanda..


----------



## elles28

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## leeanne

:hug: I am sorry honey!


----------



## Mynxie

:hugs: I really hope that nothing happens.


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## Jo

Oh sweetie :hugs:
I remember all the crap from last time

I really do hope the police take into account why she lashed out, I know she shouldn't have done but i don't think anyone here wouldn't have done the same at K's age, or now for that matter if they were pushed enough

:hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Yes! She needs to stress that she was provoked! I don't know about there, but here if you are provoked to assult someone the charges usually get dropped!


----------



## maybebaby

:hugs: I hope it works out for her!! :hugs:


----------



## vicky

aww hun, i hope nothing happens hun


----------



## Shinning_Star

What a difficult situe. I mean yeah I prob wld of smacked the girl too at her age but, i dunno is there anyway can help her to stop lshing out? I really hope all gets sorted out!

Best luck xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Could she get proof about the gay rumours? Cos then it would be provacation...


----------



## Amanda

Thanks everyone.:hugs:

And especially thanks to Wobbles for sharing that story. Why am I friends with you again???!!! You're one scary lady!!! :rofl: 

Seriously, thanks for that link, I'll show Kayleigh.:hugs:

Hopefully some good news. The police came on Saturday. I missed them! I was at home all day, then popped to the shop for 15 minutes!:dohh: But Stu was here with her and they were happy with that.

Basically, reading between the lines, the police know what this girl is like, and how she provokes this towards her. They basically said that they know why Kayleigh did it, although they can't condone it. One of the officers that came said that he hated to see good kids like Kayleigh up in court just because they hadn't quite learnt how to control their temper yet. He said that a conviction could ruin her future career. Once she told him she wanted to be a drama teacher, that was it. He was totally on her side. He is going to speak to his sargeant and, as long as he agrees, it should only involve a letter of apology to her! :happydance: I'm trying not to be too relieved yet as it could all still go tits up, but it's looking good! Phew!

EDIT - oh, and she's the best behaved teenager ever at the minute! While I was at work today, she's hoovered, dusted, emptied the dishwasher, swept and mopped the kitchen floor, cleaned both bathrooms, and her room is spotless!!! :happydance:


----------



## leedsforever

aww hun sorry to hear this.... :hugs:

Hopefully she may start to learn that violence isnt the way forward.... however totally not on that she was provoked!!!

Lets hope the sarge is on board :):)

PS: minor note it wont be GBH it would be ABH!!! GBH is just below manslaughter :)!! Sorry my law side getting invovled :dohh:


----------



## leedsforever

actually scrap that lol.... may well be GBH cos she broke her nose!!! ....

teach me to not read properly :dohh:


----------

